# norma aes, rms, pmpo. Watts



## martincartagenero (Feb 8, 2011)

bueno colegas, soy sonidista y hay un gran debate sobre como calcular las distintas potencias...
inicio esta linea para ver si podemos lograr una unidad de criterios. yo fui muy criticado porque en base a una ficha tecnica de la marca de parlante eighteensound saque la siguiente conclusion: AES/1.42=RMS en el caso de la ficha tecnica era 1000/1.42=704.225
a ver si nos aclaran un poco. ojo que se que 1.42 es la relacion entre el pico de un rms
agrego la ficha tecnica asi la ven


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

Martín:
No hay una ecuación que las vincule, por que las técnicas de medición son diferentes.
Vos sabrás que hay varias "normas" para medir la potencia de salida de un amplificador: que la RMS, que la musical, que la AES, que la HIF,que la.....
Bueno, algunas de ellas se miden con la alimentación "normal" del amplificador y otras con una fuente regulada. Algunas se miden al 1% de distorsión y otras al 5% o 10%, algunas se miden con bursts de senoides de cierta duración y otros con lo mismo de duración diferente...en fin, es un lío.
Yo te recomiendo que no intentes hacer ese tipo de conversiones por que vas a terminar concluyendo cualquier cosa. Mejor tratá de hacer comparaciones usando el mismo tipo de norma en ambos equipos y asegurándote que los parámetros fijados para la medición sean iguales, o al menos comparables...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

Pero ahora hasta las "grandes" marcas mienten las RMS. 

Sony por ejemplo pregona 1500 Watts RMS y la chapita de atrás dice:

220 / 110 - *800 Watts* - 50 / 60 hz   :enfadado: 

Claro , no son ni clase AB , ni clase D , son clase M  . . .  magia . . . mentira . . .  merd


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero ahora hasta las "grandes" marcas mienten las RMS.
> 
> Sony por ejemplo pregona 1500 Watts RMS y la chapita de atrás dice:
> 
> 220 / 110 - *800 Watts* - 50 / 60 hz   :enfadado:


Naaaa....es que tienen un generado atómico adentro que entega la potencia que falta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....es que tienen un generado atómico adentro que entega la potencia que falta


 
Seguramente argumenten que *1500 Watts RMS* es el *nombre comercial* del modelo . . . no una especificación técnica. 



martincartagenero dijo:


> bueno colegas, soy sonidista y hay un gran debate sobre como calcular las distintas potencias...
> inicio esta linea para ver si podemos lograr una unidad de criterios. yo fui muy criticado porque en base a una ficha tecnica de la marca de parlante eighteensound saque la siguiente conclusion: AES/1.42=RMS en el caso de la ficha tecnica era 1000/1.42=704.225
> a ver si nos aclaran un poco. ojo que se que 1.42 es la relacion entre el pico de un rms
> agrego la ficha tecnica asi la ven


 
[IRONÍA] "Vendo una bicicleta que anda a 200-250 Km/h velocidad final" [/IRONÍA]

Claro , la velocidad yo la mido lanzándola desde un avión a 3.000 metros de altura y justo en el instante antes de estrellarse .

Vos la comprás y no anda a más de 40 Km/h 

¡ Ahora haceme la conversión de unidades  !

No hay escala de conversión para la mentira . . .  y ya me puse filosófico ! 


Saludos !


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 8, 2011)

realmente no hay una norma uniforme para medir la potencia en audio...
habria que hacer la prueba de fuego... le empezas a mandar voltaje al parlante hasta que se prende fuego jajajaj
me parece que de algo simple hacen algo complejo los fabricantes



ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....es que tienen un generado atómico adentro que entega la potencia que falta



no tendra una bobina de tesla por ahi escondida jajaj


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2011)

Es cierto Due Metri, mienten en la potencia RMS, y como decis vos vas atras y ves la potencia total de consumo que deberia ser algo mayor, es uan parte y cuando no la mitad, ahh y tambien exageran mal cuando ponen la potencia PMPO, antes por lo menos estos te agregaban un "0" y habia equipos para el auto cuya altura no superaba los 2CM y decia en el frente 150+150, en los mejores casos eran 16+16 pero habia una relación, sin contar lo que te ponian eso en el frente y te ponian un solo TDA2003, ni siquiera era stereo!!!!!

Pero hoy por hoy marcas como Sony Aiwa y otrs te ponen la potencia PMPO en valores que aparte del "0" mutipican en varias decenas la potencia real, es que el tema comercial le ha ganado a lo técnico.

La gente te compra un micomponene buscando el número más grande posible por poner un ejemplo Aiwa 4000, 8000 y la gente cree que esa es la potencia.

Como vos decis ante estas marcas se ufanaban de poner la potencia real en sus aparatos, pero las cosas han cambiado tanto que si le ponen la potencia real, no venderian y maraca Pirulin que es inferior a cualquiera de las marcas mencionadas y cuya potencia y calidad deja mucho que desear le pone lo que viene en gana vende y vende más que los otros, eso ha pasado y eso ha llevado que hoy veamos esas cosas si bien desagradables, pero el consumismo es lo que manda......

Uno que conocio la buenas epocas de audio, trata de conseguir un Rango medio hoy en dia, más dificil que conseguir una R de 1/4 50 años atrás..... la moda dicta graves y subgraves, lamentablemente es lo que hay o lo que nos deja el consumismo


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 14, 2011)

hay rangos medios muy buenos. de hecho rcf 18 sound selenium ciare y das que son españoles,(si los gallegos fabrican parlantes de primera marca, y nosotros nos burlamos cn los chistes) yo tengo 4 das 12b muy buenos,,, eso si de menos de 170 dolares no van a conseguir nada... si no tenes plata comprate un jahrito ahora eso si, vayan agarrando el generador de señales el tester y el oscilocopio y a medir los parametros tys porque son chinitos y en china todo es mas chiquito jajaj
aiwa jajaja. que manera de vender espejitos de colores con un stk de 40 mas 40 te ponian como 5000 watts pmpo y adentro con un trafo lineal jajaja ahora si fuera la potencia real y la fuente lineal deberia pesar como minimo25 kilos el equipo....


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

Cuando dije facilidad de encontrar es poder ir y comprar un RM de 25W por ejemplo no hay nada, antes se conseguian de echo cualquier parlante común sin suspesión acústica lo mejor que reproducia era el rango medio, es decir no tenia nada de especial, y de echo es asi, pero algo en bajas potencias para uso hogareño no existe hoy en dia, hay que saltar a parlantes profesionales pensados para muy altas potenicas con diametros de 15 pulgadas o más, cuando lo que uno necesita son de 6 a 8 pulgadas 50-60W máximos, simplemente no hay, salvo que tenga la suerte de conseguir por alli andando en algunas casas viejas y me encuentre con RM de Leea y esos eran bien argentinos y no tenian nada que envidiarle a nada


----------



## Luigiman (Feb 15, 2011)

Me convence mas la idea de calcular la potencia real de un amplificador es mirar las características del transformador de alimentación, ver cuanto rinde y arrancar de ahí hasta la impedancia de salida del amplificador, hacer los cálculos correspondientes.
En cuanto al comercio, un dia de estos y no se si ya es, encontraremos un minicomponente en que se lee: 20.000W, atrae mas este aviso que mirar el tamaño de los parlantes que comúnmente son de 6" o 12".


----------



## ragaman (Feb 15, 2011)

A la hora de la verdad la mayoría de las personan caen por las cifras exageradas sin tener en cuenta la verdadera calidad, aunque realmente me pregunto, cuantos de nosotros sabemos comprar un buen amplificador ???, aun así siendo Ing, Estudiantes de Ing, Técnicos y aficionados al audio, muchos siguen solo creyendo que la calidad se mide en Watts RMS , pero como le enseñamos al resto del mundo lo que es la THD, el ruido, la IMD, Watts RMS, Etc.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 15, 2011)

ragaman dijo:


> muchos siguen solo creyendo que la calidad se mide en Watts RMS


De igual manera, se acostumbra, ¿o se nos acostumbra?, a creer que potencia es sinónimo de "sonido muy fuerte", luego de mucho indagar es que se descubre eso de Presión Sonora (dB)

A Martín Cartagenero: la especificación de pontecia AES es mas conservadora que la RMS. Por ejemplo, un altavoz especificado como de 800 W AES, se puede etiquetar como de 1000 W RMS. Por decir algo.


----------



## arg (Mar 15, 2011)

Es cierto eso, que la gente compra el minicomponente o ampli que dice tener mas potencia en PMPO Hay que vender todo es comercial ahora, y la gente se basa mas en que diga que suena mucho y que traiga como 20 bocinas aunque solo suenen 2. y claro que se vea bonito.

Luego me da risa cuando alguien sin el mas minimo conocimientos de potencia RMS, estan platicando y dicen tener un mini que suelta 12mil watts de potencia, todo un demonio para mi y ya me imagino 12 mil watts todo un concierto.

tampoco se en que se basan para sacar la potencia PMPO, pero es truco para vender supongo yo.

Tambien algo que me pone en que pensar por ejemplo Un Minicomponente, te da lo miles de watts en PmPO, ej. 3000 watts PMPO, mas abajo pone 150 + 150 RMS y en la etiqueta de atras te pone que el consumo del equipo es de 180 Watts.

como se generan esos 300 w rms entonces.

quiza sea por lo que comentan arriba, todo es mercadotecnia. hay que vender.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Es que ese es el tema, los PMPO no es norma establecida por nadie se isntauro y cada uno lo valua como quiere, empezo siendo 10 veces el valor RMS y después se disparo hoy es cualquier cosa, lo peor es eso que te ponen la potencia RMS y el consumo es inferior, la potencia real es inferior al consumo, algo lógico, no nucho pero es asi, ese el mercado actual, donde la feroz competencia lleva a la gene a comprar ya no por la marca si no por lo que ve y las marcas que antes conservaban como un prestigio poner los valores reales, se han visto en la necesidd de competir en el mismo plano si no no vende


----------



## Luigiman (Mar 17, 2011)

Cada país tiene un organismo de control de calidad, cuyo trabajo debería enfocarse a publicar un informe del análisis en laboratorio de cada equipo que uno compra. Aunque sea dispendioso, pero hay que empezar por algo.


----------



## morta (Oct 6, 2012)

Me quedo con mi Aiwa NSX-340 del 93 que con un stk032 de 25+25 w reales me alcanza de sobra para la habitación que tengo, aparte los baflecitos todavía son de aglomerado y no como los de ahora que parecen ser todo plástico.


----------



## radiotoques (Feb 14, 2013)

igual, yo me quedo con mi pioneer viejito que ha de ser de unos 4000 PMPO el dia de hoy 

Lo que no falla es abrir el equipo y ver el datasheet del amplificador, ahi los numeros no mienten. Hay algunos equipos que cuando le subes el volumen te atenuan los graves y solo amplifican los agudos y medios para que solo haga ruido.  Ruido no es calidad.


----------

